# Heavy Duty Clutch???



## OneStar (Oct 13, 2005)

My 89 Toyota pickup 22RE Deluxe has a 6' 6" Fisher Minute Mount plow on it (bought it that way). Used it for the first time yesterday. It plowed very well. But I need to get used to plowing with a standard trans (pain in the ass). From time to time I could smell something burning. My guess would be the clutch. Maybe I'm wrong and you guys can point me in the right direction. But if I'm right and it is the clutch, is there a heavy duty clutch or something out their that I can have installed? Which brand would you recommend and why?

Thanks.....


----------



## Tommy10plows (Jan 1, 2001)

*yer clutch*

Your clutch is smoking because you are slipping it when you are plowing. You need to learn to adjust your driving techniques when you plow. First of all, choose a lower gear ratio to start off, and use your low range in the transfer case. Do not ride your clutch, start off in a lower gear, at idle speed, then pick up speed to shift to second gear. As you get to the end of your run, step on your clutch completely to disengage it so that your snow pile and brakes stop you. If you are riding your clutch to get started you are using too high a gear.

I have been plowing with sticks exclusively since the 1970's. I have never had a clutch fail in a winter storm while plowing. The secret is start off slow and use the lowest gear, and low range.


----------



## oldmankent (Mar 2, 2001)

OneStar said:


> My 89 Toyota pickup 22RE Deluxe has a 6' 6" Fisher Minute Mount plow on it (bought it that way). Used it for the first time yesterday. It plowed very well. But I need to get used to plowing with a standard trans (pain in the ass). From time to time I could smell something burning. My guess would be the clutch. Maybe I'm wrong and you guys can point me in the right direction. But if I'm right and it is the clutch, is there a heavy duty clutch or something out their that I can have installed? Which brand would you recommend and why?
> 
> Thanks.....


Could be that your clutch just needs to be replaced. How many miles on it? And ya, don't lug the engine or ride the clutch on take off. And get your damn foot  off the pedal even it you are only pushing for a short distance before you back up.


----------



## Averysdad (Aug 27, 2005)

it was always my theory that you want to stay away from heavy duty clutches.......if youre doing something so hard on the truck and the clutch wont slip (being the weakest link) youre just going to break something else instead (probable more expensive). the clutch is like a safety for the drivetrain.....if it slips youre working it too hard. adjust your driving technique and youll be ok.....as far as replacements go ive always had good luck with genuine toyota parts...a little pricey but have always lasted the longest for me


----------



## sixspeed (Oct 22, 2004)

*Stay Stock!*



Averysdad said:


> it was always my theory that you want to stay away from heavy duty clutches.......if youre doing something so hard on the truck and the clutch wont slip (being the weakest link) youre just going to break something else instead (probable more expensive). the clutch is like a safety for the drivetrain.....if it slips youre working it too hard. adjust your driving technique and youll be ok.....as far as replacements go ive always had good luck with genuine toyota parts...a little pricey but have always lasted the longest for me


Ditto! I just finished 12+ hours of plowing a foot plus of snow with a stock clutch and 1000 lbs of plow and ballast and the clutch survived fine... just like it has in every Toyota that I have owned and plowed with from 1989 to my 04 Taco that I use now.

If your clutch is slipping correct your driving style or find out what made it go bad (oil leak or really bad driving style slipping or riding the clutch a lot)...

Save your money - clutch upgrades are unnecessary for plow truck (and 4 wheelin) Toyotas.


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

okay all you Toyota experts, help me out here. I just found an 89 pickup for cheap money, low miles (for a Toyota), almost no rust, frame is solid, really good looking little truck. Only problem is the owner says the clutch is just barely starting to slip a little. It will slip in 5th on the highway, and it's fine around town unless you get on it hard, then it slips as well. He was told it either needs a new clutch disc or a pilot bearing. He said it doesn't chatter at all. I'm buying it anyway because it is a good deal even if I have to throw a clutch, pressure plate, and everything else in it too. But I don't want to do any more than I have to, so if anyone has any experience with these manuals? BTW, its a 4 cyl. 5 speed regular cab. Is there a chance it could just have a hydraulic problem? Is it more likely one thing than the other?
I know that if there is a clutch problem I'll need to address it right away because I'm hoping to get a plow and use it as a backup this winter, just for cleanups and tight spots mostly. I'll also need to be able to pull my landscape trailer and I'd like to put some 31s on it just for looks.
So, my main reason for getting the truck is so I can park my 1-ton and save a little money on fuel, but it'd be nice to get it strong enough to do some of the work that I do with my overkill 1-ton now. What can I expect for fuel mileage with this truck? thanks, Dan


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

Where are you Toyota guys?


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

how hard is it to do the clutch? I found a decent price on a clutch kit, trying to decide if I want to do it myself or pay to have it done. I haven't done a clutch myself in about 20 years, not sure if I remember how. Come to think of it that was a Toyota too, only a 2wd. Wonder if I can pull the trans and t-case back enough to change the clutch without splitting the two.


----------

